# My new Nubian buckling



## SarahFair (Feb 9, 2012)

What do yall think of him?
I got him for a breeding buck.

His full sister "magnus" is on this page and is Sire is at the bottom. He is the first on on the "kids" page
http://www.cannonfarmsga.com/Goats.html




I couldnt get good pictures with my cell (he doesnt hold still!) so I had it lighten and lower the contrast


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 9, 2012)

I like his dark coloring. Nice looking buckling


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 9, 2012)

He is so cute. Congratulations.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 9, 2012)

Aww I love his colors! The dark with the frosted ears!  Congrats!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 9, 2012)

He looks like our pee dee!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 9, 2012)

LOVE the colors and that thick manly neck already!  Course...it could be because he is almost a twin to our new buckling "Starmaker"....see...


I am partial to the frosted faces and darker bodies on the Nubians...shows off the long ears very well I think 






(That's his mad "cocci prevention day" yuck why are you mean to me? face)

Congrats and LOVE your little guy!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 9, 2012)

Verrry cute.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 9, 2012)

man, I am such a sucker for those ears, lol.

He i absolutely adorable!

I'm gonna have to find an excuse to have a nubian here.  It's just got to happen.  But I already have two useless wethers........


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 10, 2012)

They are my loudest.. hands down 
I feel sorry for my neighbors


Im hoping hell be a fine breeder and pass down some good genes.



She gave me his brother for free (who wiggles even more than he does) but said hed be  best off as a wether. 
That was fine with me because atleast now he has someone to be with 


They are more like dogs than any other goat Ive had.
Im glad I decided to bottle feed!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 10, 2012)

My nubian/boer was the loudest little thing EVER, My neighbors even gave me crap and they live about 1/4 mile down the road! I just got 4 little saanen and mixed bucklings and I can barely hear them at all!! So much nicer then my little ninny goat!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 10, 2012)

That is a great looking goat!!

I only have Nubians, and for some reason, mine don't yell a lot unless I come out of the house and they see me.

I really love the look of the Nubians.  

However, I do like all the goat breeds.  I simply cannot imagine life without goats.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Zanzabeez (Feb 11, 2012)

What a cutie and I LOVE the ears.


----------

